# If you have Denison Barb's please read..



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been searching info on these for about 3 months. There is very limited info on sexing them and spawning them for good reason ($). I know that they are being breed in captivity in there native land (India) but they are keeping everything very secret. I hear stories of females dieing off during shipping as they don't transport well (no clue if true). When I see them I spend several minutes looking at them for any differences. I can only find one in all the fish I see. So I ask anyone who keeps them to please check there top dorsal fin and count how many rays are red? I have 16 or more of these now in several tanks. I have 4 that have only 1-2 red rays on there dorsal fin. Everyone of the rest have 3 or more red rays. The other thing I noticed is the color of the rays are much lighter not deep red like the others...I would like to get as much feedback as possible from people who have them to see if this is rare or common...Also would like to know what temp you keep your barb's in.

Thank you for any input on this...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I had 8 but have had 3 die off since for no apparent reason. Two had bright red dorsals and unfortunately one of which died. The rest have rather dim dorsals. I attributed the color personally to the pH of my water because there isn't much of a seperation of green to white on the lateral line. Granted, mine are only about 3 1/2 inches at best. I forget whom, but someone bred them on FishForums, I think it was emc7?

There are people breeding them here locally in Orlando, as I've talked to the LFS owners. I plan on it trying come spring time if I keep the five I have. 

As far as temps and parameters my pH is high for denison's, at 7.8, hardness is rather high. Don't have an exact measurement but, I'd say it's probably out of range for the denison's. Temp I keep anywhere from 76-80.

As far as breeding them, what was suggested to me as well as reading online was doing an industrial tub modified to hold fish with a net ontop to protect from birds. Either screen or chicken wire. Holes in it so it can drain at a certain level. Preferably 110 gallons worth in a partially shaded area and some buried in the ground for temperature control. Feed 3-5 times a day for 1 month, basically until the mosquito's start spawning in there supplementing food for them. Then feed 2-3 times a week. Putting I think wysteria in it for live growth for cover and the nitrogen's and ammonia. Water changes done by the rain and more cooling purposes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not me. I breed demasoni, not denisoni. One is a cichlid named for Laif DeMason the other is a barb named for Denison. On barbs, I've read soft water and heavily planted tanks and they just "appear". 

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/book_demason.htm


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Then I guess it was Loha that bred them or was trying. I'm sure TOS would have some helpful advisement too.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Try looking up under the name Roseline Sharks. That's what they are called here, apparently.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No help here, sorry. I've hardly ever even seen any, let alone bred them yet. I'd try treating them like any other southeast asian rasbora.


----------

